# Underrated Pieces



## Sofronitsky

I think everyone loves one piece that they wish would be more popular, so here's a thread to post them in!

I'll start 

*Tchaikovsky's 3rd Piano Concerto*
Really the 2nd and 3rd piano concertos. They are all almost equal in beauty, the 2nd with colossal energy and the 3rd with a sort of cold storytelling, but the massive popularity of the 1st has always overshadowed the other two. Such a shame that now in comparison the last 2 concerti seem like awkward cousins to the 1st.


----------



## violadude

Hmm, there are TONS of underrated pieces out there. To start with, just to throw something out there, I think Rubbra's and Tubin's symphony cycles are very overshadowed by Vaughn-Williams and Sibelius's symphony cycles respectively. In fact, this may make me an outcast in many musical circles, but I would take Rubbra's Symphonies over Vaughn-Williams' symphonies any day.


----------



## Weston

"Embedding disabled by request. Watch on YouTube." Why do people do that? It's not a big issue for me, I just don't get the motivation.

You're right. I'm not familiar with the Tchaikovsky piano concerto 3 at all, but on listening to the video it seems a lot less bombastic and much more melodic at times than the 1st. I'll have to add this to my collection, though I am usually lukewarm to Tchaikovsky.

As for my own underrated pieces, I probably have a couple hundred, but more recently this wonderful Concerto for organ harp and strings by Howard Hanson. The organ and strings together is such a nice timbre, and written (or performed) in such a way the organ never overpowers. I wish the sound quality were as good as the CD, but you get the idea.


----------



## World Violist

violadude said:


> Hmm, there are TONS of underrated pieces out there. To start with, just to throw something out there, I think Rubbra's and Tubin's symphony cycles are very overshadowed by Vaughn-Williams and Sibelius's symphony cycles respectively. In fact, this may make me an outcast in many musical circles, but I would take Rubbra's Symphonies over Vaughn-Williams' symphonies any day.


I don't know Tubin's symphonies, but I definitely agree on Rubbra. Masterpieces.

I would add Enescu's output in general to this. He's absolutely one of the most underrated geniuses of the 20th century, and at the height of his powers his masterpieces dwarf much of the other music of the time. 3rd symphony and his sole opera Oedipe come to mind immediately, along with the 3rd violin sonata and 2nd symphony.


----------



## pjang23

I always bring these up:


----------



## Meaghan

Oh, gosh. I could go on forever. Many of the most underrated pieces I know were written by 19th/early 20th century women who didn't get lasting recognition simply because it was the 19th/early 20th century and they were women. There are some pieces for which it seems pretty clear to me this is the only reason they are not well-known.
A few excellent works I'd never so much as heard of until this spring:

Elfrida Andree's _Fritiof Suite_

Elfrida Andree's _Swedish Mass No. 1_

Louise Farrenc's _Symphony No. 3_





Ethel Smyth's _The Wreckers_





It's hard to find much by these composers on youtube.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Meaghan said:


> Oh, gosh. I could go on forever. Many of the most underrated pieces I know were written by 19th/early 20th century women who didn't get lasting recognition simply because it was the 19th/early 20th century and they were women. There are some pieces for which it seems pretty clear to me this is the only reason they are not well-known.


While we're on the subject of 19th/20th century women, how about a little beach?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I think there was a similar thread not too long ago about underrated composers and their works. You might find that thread worth amusing reading.


----------



## Nix

Barber cello concerto! Also CPE Bach's Flute Concerto in d minor... a striking predecessor to the music of Beethoven.


----------



## pjang23

André Mathieu (1929-1968), the Rachmaninoff of Canada.






I can just imagine the Modernists screaming and scoffing at this.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

I'm gonna say Faure's Nocturnes. They're not exactly obscure, but I never hear anyone talk about them. Because they're sort of a slow burn, more about counterpoint and the "big picture" than being dazzling and virtuosic mood pieces? I guess.


----------



## Art Rock

Alwyn - Harp concerto Lyra Angelica
Barber - Knoxville summer of 1915
Bax - Symphony 6
Enescu - Symphony 3
Finzi - Clarinet concerto
Myaskovsky - Symphony 6
Raff - Symphony 5 Lenore
Silvestrov - Silent songs
Suk - Asrael symphony

and the (limited) complete output of EJ Moeran.


----------



## Aramis

Half of my posts are about numerous underrated works I know and treasure, don't expect me to conclude my great and hopleless mission of promoting them in one post.

Here is something for the thread's author though, something that young pianist and fan of Chopin should love:

http://www.talkclassical.com/13341-forgotten-masterpiece-piano-literature.html


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Just about anything by Louis Spohr. Here's his clarinet concerto #1.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Underrated pieces... don't get me started!

_Everything _by Glazunov is pretty much underrated.






:angel:

I could go on... but won't.


----------



## Polednice

Of course there are far too many to mention, but if we all offer one of our favourite, underrated works each, then we might just get some interesting listening out of it! 

Seeing as pjang23 has Brahms covered for me, I'll stick to the Piano Concerto theme and offer Dvorak's. Sure, the piano part may be unwieldy (but don't forget Kurz's revisions!), but it's absolutely beautiful music.


----------



## haydnfan

Neruda's Trumpet Concerto, a personal favorite, I love it, and quite underrated.


----------



## World Violist

haydnfan said:


> Neruda's Trumpet Concerto, a personal favorite, I love it, and quite underrated.


My first thought was "Pablo wrote a trumpet concerto???" I suppose I'm a case in point...:lol:


----------



## mmsbls

There are many works that are wonderful but simply have not made "the cut" historically. I suppose historians of music could give all kinds of reasons that works by composers who were quite popular during their time are rarely played now.

I'll strongly second:

Beach - Piano Concerto
Alwyn - Harp concerto Lyra Angelica
Finzi - Clarinet concerto

For the women composers I'll add:

Elfrida Andree - Piano Quintet
Louise Farrenc - Sextet
(Thanks Meaghan for pointing these women out in another thread)

And finally I'll add Hummel's Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor.


----------



## Polednice

Meaghan said:


> Ethel Smyth's _The Wreckers_


I don't suppose you were recommended this recently from any kind of public source?! For some reason, I bookmarked a naxos recording, but I didn't listen to it for a few weeks, then, when I came to listen to it, had completely forgotten why I wanted to in the first place! Grr!


----------



## Meaghan

Polednice said:


> I don't suppose you were recommended this recently from any kind of public source?! For some reason, I bookmarked a naxos recording, but I didn't listen to it for a few weeks, then, when I came to listen to it, had completely forgotten why I wanted to in the first place! Grr!


It was recommended to me by a classmate. I have mentioned it on TC before, though (I think several times), because I am irritated by it not being more famous . I didn't know there was a Naxos recording; I thought there was only one! Is it just the overture, or the whole opera?


----------



## Polednice

Meaghan said:


> It was recommended to me by a classmate. I have mentioned it on TC before, though (I think several times), because I am irritated by it not being more famous . I didn't know there was a Naxos recording; I thought there was only one! Is it just the overture, or the whole opera?


Hmm, perhaps I bookmarked it after you had mentioned it then 

It turns out the Naxos disc is just the overture - I hadn't realised till now. Sod the naxos music library then, I'll find it elsewhere!


----------



## Ukko

All of Crusell's clarinet concertos are excellent in their various ways. Nielsen is, of course, not obscure - but his clarinet and flute concertos may be. The clarinet part in that concerto is quite difficult (I am told), but the result is worth the challenge. The flute concerto is both virtuosic and a lot of fun. Good thing the dedicatee and Nielsen were friends.


----------



## Polednice

Polednice said:


> Seeing as pjang23 has Brahms covered for me, I'll stick to the Piano Concerto theme and offer Dvorak's. Sure, the piano part may be unwieldy (but don't forget Kurz's revisions!), but it's absolutely beautiful music.


Forgive the fact that my arrogance has reached the senile stage where I am now quoting myself, but I simply had to share that I am in ecstasy because I was randomly looking for more Dvorak Piano Concerto recordings on Spotify (I scoured them all a few months ago), and just found a new upload of Harnoncourt/Aimard - yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Sofronitsky

Polednice said:


> Forgive the fact that my arrogance has reached the senile stage where I am now quoting myself, but I simply had to share that I am in ecstasy because I was randomly looking for more Dvorak Piano Concerto recordings on Spotify (I scoured them all a few months ago), and just found a new upload of Harnoncourt/Aimard - yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


How can you talk about any performance of the Dvorak concerto other than the one by Richter and Kleiber?


----------



## Polednice

Sofronitsky said:


> How can you talk about any performance of the Dvorak concerto other than the one by Richter and Kleiber?


I'm afraid I've always secretly disliked their version... :/


----------



## kv466

Hummel - Piano sonata in f minor (or him in general for the most part)


----------



## Guest

Adding to the list of underrated women composers: Melanie Bonis. I found this album a while ago and it is one of my favorites:
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Name/Gesa-Jenne-Donneweg/Performer/158622-2


----------



## Stasou

I second Hilltroll72, Nielsen's concerti for flute and clarinet are absolutely wonderful. Nielsen wrote according to the personality of the dedicatee. Supposedly the clarinetist for whom he wrote had a very gentle personality to complement his large temper, which makes for a fantastic piece of music. 
Also try Wagenaar's Overture to Cyrano de Bergerac. Wagenaar is a very underrated, Strauss-esque composer.


----------



## Meaghan

BPS said:


> Adding to the list of underrated women composers: Melanie Bonis. I found this album a while ago and it is one of my favorites:
> http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Name/Gesa-Jenne-Donneweg/Performer/158622-2


On the subject of Bonis, are you familiar at all with her life? Somebody should really base a novel on it.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Polednice said:


> I'm afraid I've always secretly disliked their version... :/


 I'm going to pretend I didn't read that


----------



## Air

mmsbls said:


> There are many works that are wonderful but simply have not made "the cut" historically. I suppose historians of music could give all kinds of reasons that works by composers who were quite popular during their time are rarely played now.


One of the most wonderful things about Talk Classical I feel is the fact that these works you list are not underrated for us at all. Many of these masterpieces you list are highly cherished and appreciated works on this forum... and if not for the fervent advocacy of a few members I doubt that many of us would be so familiar with these in the first place. It's sort of a sharing process that allows us to expose the best we've discovered on our personal journey to the rest of the community, and that's why it's so much more precious than any other 'recommended' list one can come across elsewhere. But look at where these works you mention have placed on our lists, that's definitely a testament in itself in my opinion... Hummel's great 3rd piano concerto played no lower than 40th, above all of Liszt's concerti in fact, Beach's Piano Concerto placed well in the top 100, Alwyn's Lyra Angelica tops the harp concerti list and is in severe contention for a spot on the classical music project, etc... and I also have a hunch that Finzi's Clarinet Concerto will make it on to to our woodwind/brass concerto list soon, what a lovely work it is. But none of this would have been possible without the unique, personalized enthusiasm of each individual member here.

Another that comes to mind is Schumann's Violin Concerto, which in only a few decades has risen from being an absolutely obscure work to what now seems like a very secure addition to the standard violin repertoire (32nd on our list). I hope there will be a similar revival of interest in his choral works soon, which like Brahms (as pjang23 has so wonderfully shown) are also criminally underrated. Here's the glorious finale from the op. 50 oratorio Das Paradies und die Peri, for example-






I honestly really don't care what the public thinks of such a work - but personally music like this has the ability to give me such joy that public opinion truly becomes irrelevant. I can hardly think of a work of more popular acclaim that speaks of such ecstasy and bliss.


----------



## LordBlackudder




----------



## gabe

Mendelssohn Ruy Blas Overture. And I like it more than the frequently played Fingal's Cave and about as much as the Midsummer Night's Dream Overture.


----------



## Trout

Air said:


>


Amazing. By the way, I like your username.


----------



## Air

Trout said:


> Amazing. By the way, I like your username.


Thanks! If I weren't "Air" here I would definitely be "prokorichter". Sergei Sergeyevich Prokofiev was a total beast. So was Slava Richter, especially when he played Prokofiev. So the fusion of the two is completely beyond earthly comprehension of what it means to be a beast.

Glad you liked the Schumann too. I think I've posted it in about four or five threads now - shameless self-promotion of my own youtube video that is.


----------



## Taneyev

As it's obvious now, my personal mania is chamber, and in particular string quartets. On this, there are hundreds of (IMO) magnificent works that had been forgotten and very seldom played live: Goldmark, Bruch, Saint-Saëns, Stenhammar, Shebalin, Eduard,Richard and Cesar Franck, Arkady Fillipenko, Lekeu, Bazzini, Paganini, Cherubini, Simpson, Bridge, Britten, Vaugham Williams, Bliss, Borodin first, Grieg unfinished, Smetana second, Rachmaninoff student pieces, Glazunov....hundreds of them.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

My favourite Haydn symphony. No. 52 in c minor. I don't know if it's underrated as such, but it doesn't seem to be played very often.


----------



## Comistra

Anything at all by Hugo Alfvén. If I had to pick a piece, I'd say _Legend of the Skerries_, but it's all good.

_The Sea_ by Mikalojus Čiurlionis.

All of Dvořák's late tone poems. These are more well-known than the above two, but still played/programmed less often than they deserve.


----------



## Eviticus

There is no point putting lesser known composers on this type of thread IMO so i'll cut to the chase.

Outside of Egmont and Fidelio Op.72* Beethoven *did some outstanding overtures including; Leonore No.3 and the Coriolan. have the complete set by David Zinman










However, Egmont sucks in this set and it excludes the most underrated Beethoven work i have ever heard.

For those that may not also have heard it; Eviticus is proud to present *the overture in e Op.72C*  dah dah!!


----------



## Lisztian

Christus by Liszt. The whole work is terrific, but part 3, especially the 'Stabat Mater Dolorosa' is absolutely colossal. It is hardly ever played and not well know at all. Leslie Howard, noted for recording every work involving the piano that Liszt ever wrote, thinks that Christus is his greatest work, and in his own words 'far and away the greatest oratorio of the Romantic era.'


----------



## Eviticus

Damn - it wont let me 'like' my own recommendation post even though i can't stop listening to it myself


----------



## opus55

I think Beethoven 1 and Sibelius 3 are underrated. I guess they are overshadowed by the same composer's other symphonies or they simply lack the impact the others have?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Personally, I think Beethoven's _fourth_ is underrated!


----------



## Trout

Has anyone said Franz Krommer? Brilliant clarinet and oboe concertos.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

What about Antonio Salieri? Very good composer in my opinion. Much better than Gluck, although probably not as good as Mozart...


----------



## tdc

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What about Antonio Salieri? Very good composer in my opinion. *Much better than Gluck, although probably not as good as Mozart...*


Bold/Bolded words! Ok, you think he is much better than Gluck, and _almost_ as good as Mozart, your short essay on why I hope is forthcoming...


----------



## peeyaj

Schubert's *masses* are too way underrated!

I prefer them to Beethoven's. Such beautiful, glorious pieces.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Another good work: Tchaikovsky's third symphony in D major "Polish."


----------



## Eviticus

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Another good work: Tchaikovsky's third symphony in D major "Polish."


Yes i agree with 2 of your recent posts.

Firstly Beethovens 4th i've always found pretty spell binding and absolutely adore it (its my 3rd favourite Beethoven Symphony behind 5 and 7).

Secondly the 'Polish' is another great work although it's probably the least accessible and hardest to get in to (apart from Manfred). No.1 'Winter Daydreams' and No.2 'The Little Russian' are also dismissed by many but 'The Little Russian' is quite possibly my favourite symphony as a whole from the set.


----------



## norman bates

i've already talked about it, but Ennio Porrino's "I Shardana" is considered one of the best italian operas of the 20th century, and still it seems that Porrino he's absolutely and totally unknown.


----------



## Avey

Revival...

*Dvorak* _Silent Woods (Klid)_ for cello. Get some _du Pre_ in here:


----------



## sabrina

Trout said:


> Has anyone said Franz Krommer? Brilliant clarinet and oboe concertos.


Last night I was listening to a classical radio and I was struck by a piece- it was Adagio from Franz Krommer's 2nd Symphony. Strangely, I was not a aware of him. He has a huge collection of concertos, symphonies, chamber music...
I desperately tried to listen to the whole symphony. I managed to find it on Spotify. Nobody uploaded it on youtube. Highly underrated.


----------



## DaveM

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What about Antonio Salieri? Very good composer in my opinion. Much better than Gluck, although probably not as good as Mozart...


While Salieri would have been pleased, listeners of Gluck's Orfeo & Euridice, Alceste, Iphigenie en Tauride and Iphigenie en Aulide would be astounded and confounded! (Mozart would have been glad to hear that he was probably better than Salieri. )


----------



## Gustav Mahler

Beethoven's 8th symphony. It might sound a bit banal at first, But if you listen to it enough you will discover its enormous beauty.


----------



## Gustav Mahler

I also feel that Schumann's piano works are not performed enough and don't receive the respect they certainly deserve. They are full of such enormous beauty and emotions, They always touch me in places so deep.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Liszt late works.


----------



## techniquest

Khachaturian Symphony No.1. This work (along with his 2nd symphony) definitely deserves more recognition.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Gustav Mahler said:


> I also feel that Schumann's piano works are not performed enough and don't receive the respect they certainly deserve. They are full of such enormous beauty and emotions, They always touch me in places so deep.


Ehhh they can go in the bin


----------



## Gustav Mahler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ehhh they can go in the bin


I really hope you are joking.
Really? This is one of the most emotionally charged music ever to be written. Schumann knew how to combine beauty, pain and hope in his music so brilliantly that it makes your heart melt.
Have you ever listened to Kinderszenen with its childlike innocence at times, sadness and beauty, With the heart breaking confession in the 13th part? Dichterliebe, With the dream like mood of falling in love at first, Then fulfilling it and the happiness, After that the despair and his broken heart, And the acceptance, Ending with one of the most touching piano solos in the whole repertoire? What about the piano concerto piano full with such romantic lyrical beauty?
He his without any doubt one of the greatest composers to ever live.
I pity anyone who cannot comprehend its enormous beauty. He is missing an enormous composer.


----------



## Bulldog

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ehhh they can go in the bin


Where they will be welcomed by Salieri.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Gustav Mahler said:


> I really hope you are joking.
> Really? This is one of the most emotionally charged music ever to be written. Schumann knew how to combine beauty, pain and hope in his music so brilliantly that it makes your heart melt.
> Have you ever listened to Kinderszenen with its childlike innocence at times, sadness and beauty, With the heart breaking confession in the 13th part? Dichterliebe, With the dream like mood of falling in love at first, Then fulfilling it and the happiness, After that the despair and his broken heart, And the acceptance, Ending with one of the most touching piano solos in the whole repertoire? What about the piano concerto piano full with such romantic lyrical beauty?
> He his without any doubt one of the greatest composers to ever live.
> I pity anyone who cannot comprehend its enormous beauty. He is missing an enormous composer.












Absolutely.

I love the incredibly-piercing, bittersweet introspection of Schumann's "_Des Abends_" and the lusty _Wanderlust _of "_Aufschwung_" from the _Fantasiestucke_, Op. 12.

This vital music makes me feel free, independent, in love, in lust- and alive.

For Bravehearts only.


----------



## hpowders

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ehhh they can go in the bin


Yes. I agree. Complete dullsville for this listener, anyway. Schumann may be one of the most overrated composers ever, in my opinion.
I can name two, perhaps three (if you put a gun to my head) works he wrote that I can tolerate, perhaps once every six months or so.

Yet he thought he was so far above the great composers of the past like Bach which is a ridiculous joke.

Romanticism in music I could very well do without.

Like Alberich in Das Rheingold, I RENOUNCE IT!!!


----------



## hpowders

Vincent Persichetti Twelve Piano Sonatas.

Many are witty, neoclassical gems-light and lilting. A few require a bit more concentration. All are wonderful and grossly under- appreciated.

Vincent Persichetti was a very fine twentieth century American composer.


----------



## Blancrocher

I gave you a "like" for that Schumann post even though it made me aghast, hpowders. Turns out I have tons of these things.

Anyways, some under-rated Schumann: 6 Fugues on B-A-C-H, op. 60.


----------



## Gustav Mahler

hpowders said:


> Yes. I agree. Complete dullsville! Schumann may be one of the most overrated composers ever.
> I can name two, perhaps three (if you put a gun to my head) works he wrote that I can tolerate, perhaps once every six months or so.
> 
> Yet he thought he was so far above the great composers of the past like Bach. A complete joke.
> 
> Romanticism in music I could very well do without.


You can say you don't comprehend his music. You CANNOT say he is a complete joke, Because that is a joke.
He is still considered to be one of the greatest composers in history, Doesn't it seem rather odd if he is such a joke?
Not anyone has the mind to understand his music, But the ones who do are very lucky, Since his music is so truthful and emotional.
Be a little humble and accept the fact that you just may not understand the language of the composer, And maybe others do. 
You could do without romanticism?
Wow, I have never met someone so different from me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

hpowders said:


> Yes. I agree. Complete dullsville for this listener, anyway. Schumann may be one of the most overrated composers ever, in my opinion.
> I can name two, perhaps three (if you put a gun to my head) works he wrote that I can tolerate, perhaps once every six months or so.
> 
> Yet he thought he was so far above the great composers of the past like Bach which is a ridiculous joke.
> 
> Romanticism in music I could very well do without.
> 
> Like Alberich in Das Rheingold, I RENOUNCE IT!!!


For me, it's just Schumann's piano music I can do without. His orchestral and chamber works are phenomenal.


----------



## hammeredklavier

The major/minor mode shifts


----------



## Nawdry

Sofronitsky said:


> I think everyone loves one piece that they wish would be more popular, so here's a thread to post them in!


Since my youth I have loved Henry Cowell's Symphony #4 (Short Symphony), but it seems to have remained in the shadows. I can't recall seeing it included on any orchestra concert programs over many decades, yet I suspect it would be quite well-received by most audiences. A brilliant and superbly constructed work, it's the loveliest of any of Cowell's works I've heard, and one of the finest examples of 20thC American classical symphonic music I've experienced. The only recording I'm aware of is a mono LP issued by Mercury (probably in the 1950s) which I have in my collection (and have digitized on CD). But this has never been re-issued as a CD, unlike other fine recordings by the Eastman-Rochester Orchestra under Hanson.

There's a YouTube version of the Mercury recording, which gives an idea of the work, but the sound seems rather muffled even in comparison to the mono LP.


----------



## Rogerx

Louis-Ferdinand Hérold - Piano Concerto No.3 in A-major (c. 1812)
Such wonderful music.


----------



## 59540

Liszt's piano transcriptions of Beethoven and Bach. They're amazing.


----------



## SanAntone

_Mass_ by *Leonard Bernstein*.

I am so tired of all the abuse this work has received. Although in the last twenty years, opinion seems to have shifted and there are now several prominent conductors who consider it among the major works of the 20th century and arguably Bernstein's greatest work.


----------



## fbjim

As a happy birthday to one of my favorite composers, I'll throw out Romeo et Juliette by Berlioz. Probably not played too much because like a lot of Berlioz, it's very inconvenient to program, but it has some of the finest orchestration before the late Romantic period, and apart from the Requiem, I think it's his best work. And unlike Fantastique and Harold in Italy, it doesn't get played all too often.


----------



## Kreisler jr

fbjim said:


> As a happy birthday to one of my favorite composers, I'll throw out Romeo et Juliette by Berlioz. Probably not played too much because like a lot of Berlioz, it's very inconvenient to program, but it has some of the finest orchestration before the late Romantic period, and apart from the Requiem, I think it's his best work. And unlike Fantastique and Harold in Italy, it doesn't get played all too often.


I think it is problematic as a whole and because of the odd hybrid character (far stranger than e.g. Faust that is operatic enough) I understand that it is unfrequently played (there are overall quite a few good recordings, though). 
However, I agree that it has some of Berlioz' best music, especially the love scene and the Mab scherzo (these two pieces are better than the respective movements from Symphonie Fantastique). At least on disc a purely orchestral suite with 4 or 5 pieces was apparently more popular in the 1960s and 70s and I think this should be an admissible alternative to the full work and might make it better known.


----------



## fbjim

Yeah Faust isn't that hard as you can just do it as a concert opera. Te Deum is kind of annoying to since it requires pretty massive forces and is 40 minutes long, making it difficult to program as well. 

I remember reading up on the strange form of the piece and it's a product of a) Berlioz loving formal experiments and b) a mindset among some that symphonic music couldn't be the same after Beethoven 9. The nearly entirely orchestral bits from 'Romeo seule' all the way through the scherzo is some of the best music he ever wrote, though some of the vocal melodies are really wonderful as well (the Prologue especially)


----------



## KevinW

Mozart Violin Concerto No.7. I do not know why violinists today rarely play it, but I think it sounds very Mozart, despite being suspected to be a fake Mozart composition. But who cares? It is a good music and we shouldn't judge music based on whether it was a fake composition of a maestro.


----------



## fbjim

Another great "Fake" piece which really should get played more is the orchestration of Schubert's Grand Duo, based on the now-mostly-considered-dubious idea that the Grand Duo was a reduction of a lost symphony- as much as mentioning "big name" composers here seems against the spirit of the thing. 


As a compromise - Sayguns's entire work but especially his piano and cello concerti.


----------



## Kreisler jr

I don't think it should matter at all whether the Grand Duo was a reduction or (more likely) a genuine 4-hand piece. I also don't know why it has not really caught on. It is a far more mature piece than symphonies 1-6 who are recorded ad nauseam (even ahead of earlyish Mozart, I'd nominate the early Schubert symphonies for the most overrecorded juvenilia). Interestingly, there are recordings (or from concerts) by Toscanini and Clemens Krauss! So it was already done in the 1940s-50s but remained a niche product. Admittedly, the Duo and the other 4 hand music seems more frequently played/recorded nowadays.


----------



## fbjim

I think it was more popular back when the idea that it was the "lost" mature Schubert symphony was more credible. 

Also it seems like orchestrations of things like quartets are pretty out-of-fashion nowadays- perhaps due to our current trend for historical accuracy. When's the last time someone did a major recording of the Grosse Fuge for orchestra?


----------



## hammeredklavier

fbjim said:


> Another great "Fake" piece which really should get played more


Here's another:

"Bücken's attribution of the trio to Brahms was challenged a year after publication in an article by Richard Fellinger, who while supporting the attribution brought up the possibility that the trio, which was apparently written in the 1850s, may have been composed by a friend of Brahms, Albert Dietrich."


----------



## 59540

Rogerx said:


> ...
> Louis-Ferdinand Hérold - Piano Concerto No.3 in A-major (c. 1812)
> Such wonderful music.


On that note I'd also nominate Hummel's piano concertos, if nobody else has yet. There's great stuff there and it's a shame they aren't played more.


----------



## Rogerx

Misa Criolla by Ariel Ramírez is very underrated


----------



## Rogerx

dissident said:


> On that note I'd also nominate Hummel's piano concertos, if nobody else has yet. There's great stuff there and it's a shame they aren't played more.


But they come by from time to time, Listener's that is, I know a few .


----------



## Kreisler jr

Rogerx said:


> Misa Criolla by Ariel Ramírez is very underrated


Wasn't this in some pop charts in the 1980s or 90s?


----------



## Rogerx

Kreisler jr said:


> Wasn't this in some pop charts in the 1980s or 90s?


Indeed, miles high .


----------



## Nawdry

*Wallingford Riegger: New Dance op. 18b (1935)*

Wallingford Riegger's _New Dance_ was included on the same Mercury LP, performed by the Eastman-Rochester Symphony under Hanson, as Cowell's 4th Symphony, which I recommended a number of postings earlier linked to a digitization via YouTube. As far as I know, the original was issued only as mono, giving it a somewhat muffled sound quality, but still imparting the intoxicating liveliness of its passacaglia-like rhythmic energy. This comes from Riegger's early "dance" period, before he drifted into the serial 12-tone compositional style for which he's more widely known. I tend to categorize this short work as a symphonic dance or perhaps short symphonic poem, and I think its energy and brevity could work well in the place of the usual overture or prelude or similar short work that often opens formal symphony concerts. To my knowledge, it has never been re-recorded, and I would certainly welcome a new fully stereo, digital version.


----------



## Ethereality

One of my two favorite movements from Tchaikovsky.


----------

